# 12 Unit Condo rough



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

Almost done with this rough in. Tear me apart!


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

How did you test this? Water or air?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What's with the hard caps?


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

We will test with 5 psi air.

I use hard caps on something this big as I have had problems with the dinky test caps in the past.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

NewSchool said:


> We will test with 5 psi air.
> 
> *I use hard caps on something this big as I have had problems with the dinky* *test caps in the past*.


 








Yeah, like concrete in the pipes....contractors I worked for always bought the cheaper test caps for the PVC. Sometimes, saving a few cents can wind up costing alot more down the road.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

What's up with the green pipe that runs outside, looks like schedule 40, than 35, than 40 again


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

The SDR35 is used as a sleeve where pipe passes horizontally through an exterior beam. The one in the picture is an end of line clean out.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I figured it was a clean-out on the end of the line. I didn't know it was a sleeve, makes sense. I thought it was a transition from 40 to 35 and back, that would be a little odd. Thanks for the explanation, your work looks great, and the climate looks even better! Snow and ice here, sucks


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

Almost done now. Installed 4" C900 and fire/water riser.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

nice job thanks for sharing.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Its really neat seeing the arial view of the work. Very clean and nice work sir


----------



## gname78683 (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautimus!


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Interesting,I've never seen the underground roughed without the foundation poured first.Do they just pour a monolitihic slab with no foundation or footers?I guess you have to find your walls based on the edges of the forms?


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

Monolithic slab on grade is common in my area. Grade beams are typically only 24-36 inches deep with no drilled piers.

We find all measurements from forms. This one was a pain because the architect did not give us the whole measurements to plumbing walls, so we had to add/subtract measurements here and there to come up with the walls.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a huge job. Very nice


----------

